# nursing in america



## lambo (Dec 3, 2010)

hello, Im new to this formun.
Im currently working in saudi arabia as a registered nurse. Im from australia. Im wanting to find out what i have to do to be able to work in USA as a nurse. I will be going home after my contract finishes in middle of 2011. I am also aware that we have to do further study. Having said that i keep hearing different subjects that we need to complete. 

So i guess i need to know the following:

Which subjects we need to study
Apart from NCLEX are there any other exams
Is there an age cut off (both husband and i are 32 next yr)

I would be greatly appreciative if anyone can help me or even point my in the right direction on who to contact.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

lambo said:


> hello, Im new to this formun.
> Im currently working in saudi arabia as a registered nurse. Im from australia. Im wanting to find out what i have to do to be able to work in USA as a nurse. I will be going home after my contract finishes in middle of 2011. I am also aware that we have to do further study. Having said that i keep hearing different subjects that we need to complete.
> 
> So i guess i need to know the following:
> ...


There is quite a bit out on the US forum. Search function will bring it up. Otherwise friend Google "us nurses association" should be one of your initial research contacts.


----------



## lambo (Dec 3, 2010)

thank you for your reply, i will certianly give it a look.


----------



## JaneRN (Dec 6, 2009)

You don't need to take any other exams apart from NCLEX. The NCLEX exam contains questions on all areas of nursing - med/surg, paeds, maternity, psyche and community.
You can apply directly to the Board of Nursing (BON) in the state you want to work. I would be very surprised if you would actually find a sponsor at this time with the economy being the way it is.
An exception would be if you have a specialist qualification such as a Nurse Practitioner and hold an MSc.
I would still start the process as it can take a while to actually be approved to sit NCLEX. I ended up having my nurse training transcripts evaluated by CGFNS and would advise you to do this rather than rely on the State BON to evaluate them.
It took me over a year to complete this process and the Vermont BON gave me Approval to Test (ATT).
Visit the CGNFS via the link below and look through the credentials evaluation service. Unless you are planning on NY then it is the credential verification service.


CGFNS International - global credibility in credentials evaluation


----------



## terrence.uk (Oct 29, 2010)

I am going through the CGFNS process at the moment and second what has been said above. There are still some sponsos within the Florida Health system if you search and look. All the best.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

nurse schedule A visa stopped in 2006 ... leaving just the H1B to use ... an expensive option for employers ... and POTUS want all nurses home grown


----------

